# Inkbird Error



## S.E (30/3/21)

Just went to use my Inkbird temp controller (Inkbird ITC-310T-B) and its showing Err on the display when I turn it on. I’ve sent Inkbird a PM but need to use it today so does anyone know how or if these can be reset?

When I switch it on everything looks fine on both the top PV display and bottom SV display but only for exactly 11 seconds. Then the bottom display goes blank and the top shows Err. I can press the set button, enter setup and change the settings ok but still get Err exactly 11 seconds after switching it off then the power back on .

Has anyone else had this or any ideas how to re set?


----------



## Coalminer (31/3/21)

Sounds like a sensor issue, have you tried a new sensor?


----------



## S.E (31/3/21)

Coalminer said:


> Sounds like a sensor issue, have you tried a new sensor?


Would a faulty sensor work for 11 seconds before showing error? I have had faulty sensors on oven thermometers and they don’t work at all and show error as soon as they are switched on.

It is displaying ambient temp 20c correctly for 11 seconds before showing Err and the alarm sounding. If I switch the power off and hold the sensor to warm it up it shows over 30c when I switch it back on. When I put the sensor in the fridge it shows 4.2c for 11 seconds after being switched back on.

This is a spare controller that I don’t use much since getting the wifi version. It was not used for months until a few weeks ago when I set up a dehydrator to dry hops. It was working fine then but when I plugged it in yesterday it wasn’t.

Could it still be sensor error if the unit works for 11 seconds after being plugged in?


----------

